# what do the eggs look like in a corys ?



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

I was just wondering what the albino cory aeneus eggs look like  in a cory, so i know when it is pregnant?



    jonathan.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

She always has eggs but since she is not a livebearer, she will never be "pregnant". THey look like little white gelatinous balls on the tank walls, filter intakes, sometimes on leafy plants.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

so u cant see the eggs when there inside her.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. There is no gravid spot. She will look plumper than usual.


----------

